# designed for smallmouth bass



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

Haven't fished it yet but I will be looking to upsize as soon as I see how it swims. My only design requirement for smallie cranks is that they have only 1 hook hanger.


----------



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

now that is a nice looking bait pizza...im sure if it runs right, you will get some fish for that "interent tourny" on that beauty! how come you dont want a tail hook though?? and i really like the colors of the bait too


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

the reason I don't want a tail hook is so that less harm is done to the smallies. Sometimes two trebles can wreak havoc. Like when the tail hook gets caught in the smallies side. Or when both hooks are hooked and pulled taught. By having one hook the bait will be easier to remove "in general". Glad you like it, thanks!


----------



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice lure, love the foil job. My hat is off to you guys that make the small lures, I tried a few for walleye and about pulled my hair out. I like to be able to see what I'm working on! I know what you mean about the hooks also. I build all my musky lure with 2 hooks for the same reason. I usually remove the middle hook from most of the store bought ones I have also.


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

here's a better picture.....outfitted with an owner stinger #6 . If that doesn't suffice, I've got 4's. The top is Testors Royal Blue Pearl and the bottom is Tamiya Bright Orange. I tried to do scales on the top but I used too much paint (like usual).


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice looking bait. I'll try some of these out for you in the tournaments if you want


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

very nice bait, you arent worried about losing a fish on a short strike with one hook? not a bass guy so, i have to ask

Etch


----------



## pizza (Apr 4, 2008)

we'll see how it goes. I'd like to upsize it and use a single #4 hook, maybe even #2. But on my smallest crank the action was dead with a #8 hook(I also didn't use any ballast on it, this has a single spit shot up front). I changed it to a #6 and cut down the lip and it swims/wobbles much better now(but still not as good as a bitsy minnow or mini fat rap). I'm targetting larger fish and think a single #4 or #2 will work fine -quite possibly even better than 2, #6s. Really I'm just trending in the direction of a large single hook, like those on jigs and spinnerbaits, which due to the larger hook/gap size, do better on hook up &#37;'s with the larger fish. If the smaller ones get free easier due to the use of only one larger hook, good for them. Not saying this is better than two hooks, just playing around. Its kind of a challenge to see if I can get good action (think bendy pencil trick when viewed from above and not a simple binary back and forth "X" motion)with larger baits and one hook since I don't have the weight of the rear hook to "help" with the wiggle/wobble as well as better balance the lure. 

I'd be honored if you field tested them Mike, I'd love to see you catch a hawg with one and get your feedback.


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

I fished with a well known guide at lake fork in texas years ago and he would upsize the front treble and remove the rear treble on all his stubby shallow cranks. They snag less and hook more fish solidly.


----------



## flyman (Aug 9, 2007)

you know pizza u have dove the right thing. one not only is easier on fish, the crank itself is gonna work nicer w/one hook, more tail movement. when i rig my tiny cranks i remove small trebles they come with and put a bigger one on belly, works wonders. now if u want ur crank to float is another story


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

Pizza, great baits there, blue has been good for me this year. Smallies will love em.

On the hooks a single hook on the belly will work fine. With Rattletrap type baits (1/2oz & 3/4oz) I always remove the rear treble and replace the belly hook with a single 1/0 Owner.


----------

